# Stocking a 2.5 gallon tank



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I could get another fish but it's to small /= but would ghost or cherry shrimp work? I don't know how aggressive my Betta is to other creatures since I just got him and I've never seen him around other fish/shrimp/snails. I have an undergravel fileter so no shrimp would be sucked up if I got one.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

In my opinion, a 2.5 gallon is great for just one betta. I myself wouldn't get any tankmates in a tank that sized.
Oh, and there is another topic about betta fish tankmates in a 2.5 gallon, if you want to check it out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you had lots of live plants in the tank you might be able to get away with some shrimp but if there are no plants for them to hide in your betta will likely just kill them.

You could add one nerite snail but you would have to do extra water changes. 2.5 gallons really is only big enough for the one fish.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Is your tank fully cycled? Shrimp are very sensitive little things and need a fully cycled tank, plus from my experience they usually become a healthy snack for your betta which is a complete waste of money lol. As for snails, they make more mess than a small child haha which means more water changes for you. 2.5 gallons is enough for just your betta but you could stock it with some nice plants to give your betta more hiding places


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldnt add anything in with your Betta. A 2.5g is perfect for one fish..


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I also agree that 2.5 is just fine for one betta, but not anything else.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I think that you could possibly add a snail if you do enough water changes.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'd stick with just a Betta in that size.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Be careful about ghost shrimp. I thought they'd be great too...until they started sticking to my betta's long flowing fins and eating them. Yes, I made sure they were eating him, and I saw his blue colored tail inside of the little creature's transparent mouth. They ate and tore part of his fins, and that's why he has finrot now. Make sure there's enough hiding places and that your betta's fins aren't ridiculously long like my veiltail's once were.


----------

